# Bacon pictures :)



## kurai18 (Aug 31, 2009)

I finally got some clear pictures of Bacon.
He's super frisky so it's near impossible to get pictures when he's not all blurred.
My boss wanted to see him so he let me bring him to the office
and Bacon had fun running around exploring my desk and pooping on my boss's laptop!
He also had an argument with my coffee cup (I guess it smelled weird to him lol)
and typed in some personal notes in my accounting files.


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

I think.. I am in love. :shock:


----------



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

Be still my heart. What an adorable and alert guy you have. LOVE the name too.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

That 1st pic is awesome :mrgreen: umm I luv bacon :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He's beautiful, that is very funny that he did that on the laptop lol


----------



## funkybee (Mar 27, 2009)

What beautiful shots! and an adorable hedgie


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

:lol: What an active little guy and Bacon is such a cute name!! I agree with LarryT, the first pic IS awesome!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I like eggs, but I just love Bacon!!!! I remember the laundry basket videos of this wee busybody. Heeeeee Sooooo adorable.


----------



## kurai18 (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm so glad you guys enjoyed the pictures.
Thanks for your nice comments!


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Ooooh I'm so jealous!! I want a Take Your Hedgie to Work Day!!!!!!  
I guess you realize as well that everything's better with bacon!! lol  :lol:


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

mel2626 said:


> Ooooh I'm so jealous!! I want a Take Your Hedgie to Work Day!!!!!!
> :lol:


Me too! Even though I work from home, I think this would be a cool thing for other hedgie-parents!

Your little one is absolutely precious, and I agree with the others that have said the first picture is a favorite. ^_^

~Katie


----------



## kurai18 (Aug 31, 2009)

Alastrina said:


> mel2626 said:
> 
> 
> > Ooooh I'm so jealous!! I want a Take Your Hedgie to Work Day!!!!!!
> > :lol:


It has ruined me though.. 
Now when I'm at work I miss his prickly butt wandering around my desk.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

I would love to take my hedgie to work but he would throw an absolute huffing fit!

Love the first pic but he looks adorable in all three.


----------



## cutietexan (Sep 22, 2009)

who doesnt love bacon?!


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

kurai18 said:


> Alastrina said:
> 
> 
> > mel2626 said:
> ...


 Awww I'd be sad too!! Now I miss my little girl's pricly butt and I've never had here here with me at work!! lol... I think I may wake her early tonight for some "mommy and me" time.


----------

